

Show HN: Trying to disrupt the phone and phone number industry with our startup - nanamichael
http://www.reflap.com

======
OafTobark
Wasn't this recently posted a day or two ago? I recall seeing this

~~~
nanamichael
Ummm, I don't think so? Well let's say I didn't post it on Hacker news.

